# الله محبة



## synthia (1 يونيو 2008)

مساء الخير على جميع الأعضاء الكرام,
كلمة "الله محبة" ماذا تعني؟
أرجو شرح هذه الكلمة، لأنه سيترتب عليها سؤال آخر...

شكرا مسبقا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

هى الاية مش صعبة الفهم للدرجة دى 

الله محبة 

وأكيييييد انت تعرف معنى كلمة محبة ايه 

يعنى مش محتاجة شرح ​


----------



## صوت الرب (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك


synthia قال:


> مساء الخير على جميع الأعضاء الكرام,
> كلمة "الله محبة" ماذا تعني؟
> أرجو شرح هذه الكلمة، لأنه سيترتب عليها سؤال آخر...
> 
> شكرا مسبقا


أولا كلمة "ألله محبة" وردت مرتين في رسالة يوحنا الأولى
الاصحاح الرابع الآية 8 و الآية 16 :-
[Q-BIBLE]7 أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لِنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً، لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ وَيَعْرِفُ اللهَ. 
8 وَمَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ، لأَنَّ اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ. 
9 بِهَذَا أُظْهِرَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِينَا: أَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِكَيْ نَحْيَا بِهِ. 
10 فِي هَذَا هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ: لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا، وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لِخَطَايَانَا. 
11 أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ قَدْ أَحَبَّنَا هَكَذَا، يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً. 
12 اَللهُ لَمْ يَنْظُرْهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً فَاللهُ يَثْبُتُ فِينَا، وَمَحَبَّتُهُ قَدْ تَكَمَّلَتْ فِينَا[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]16 وَنَحْنُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَا وَصَدَّقْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي لِلَّهِ فِينَا. اللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ، وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ.[/Q-BIBLE]
.
ثانيا معنى كلمة ألله محبة :-
الله محبة تعني أن جوهر ألله هو المحبة ( هو ينبوع المحبة )
و وضعت لك الآيات السابفة لأن من قراءتها
بتأمل ستعرف معنى كلمة " ألله محبة "


----------



## fredyyy (1 يونيو 2008)

*** الله محبة ... الله يحب ... لكنه قدوس

** الله محبة ... الله أصل الحب ...... لكنه عادل*

*** الله محبة ... الله مصدر الحب الحقيقي ... لكنه لا يُذِلْ *

*** الله محبة ... الله يعطينا أن نحب الكل ... لكنه يسامحنا إن كَرِهنا أحد*

*** الله محبة ... لأنه يفعل ما لا نرى فيه محبه .... لكننا نفهم فيما بعد مقاصده*

*** الله محبة ... عندما يُنفذ ما نراه خطراً لحياتنا ... لكنه يُزيل دهشتنا إذ ُندرك صلاحه*

*** الله محبة ... حتى لو شعرنا أن إبليس يعبث حولنا ... فالله يُشَكِلنا ليصنع هو آنيته للكرامة *





*مرة أخرى :*​


*الله محبة ... لأنه يفعل ما لا نرى فيه محبه ... لكننا نفهم فيما بعد مقاصده*​


----------



## synthia (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

مساء الخير...
شكرا جدا على الردود الحلوة...
وبالمناسبة انا اسمي سينثيا (يعني انا بنت)..
وبالنسبة لرد مرمر حبيت أوضح نقطة عشان مش غلط تفهمو سبب سؤالي..
انا ديانتي بهائية.. امي وأبي كانوا مسلمين ثم منذ حوالي سبع سنين تحولوا الى البهائية مع خالي (وطبعا بنا انني بنتهم فقد تبعتهم ) ولتتصوروا ردود أفعال الناس عندنا والتعامل السيء الذي أواجهه... ولأكون صادقة انا لست مقتنعة بحقيقة عقيدة البهائية وليسامحني الله ولكنني لا أستطيع الاقتناع.. حاليا على الأقل...
ولأدخل في الموضوع، انا انسانة أحب بل أقدس الحياة ( مش بيدي) يعني بحب انبسط وافرح واسافر واطلع واستمتع بالدنيا اللي انا عايشة فيها..
لكن وكما يحصل مع الجميع تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن، يعني ظروف الحياة ليست معانا دائما...
وهذا يدخل تساؤلا كبيرا عندي... ان لماذا كل هذا...
وقد قال لي أحدهم مرة ان الله محبة (وهو مسيحي) وعلقت هذه الكلمة في مخي واردت أن اعرف هل هذه مقدمة أم نتيجة أم الاثنان معا..
وان كان كذلك  فلماذا تحصل معي مشاكل في الدنيا دي..
والأحرى من كده رح يحصل معاي ايه بعدما أموت... وانا في الحالة دي...
يعني بفكر وانا في مشكلة بقول : يعني لا دنيا ولا آخرة... دي مش عيشة دي، وانا بدي اتمتع بحالي...
فكيف يمكن ان افهم هذه المسألة في ظل المسيحية مثلا وفي ظل كلمة الله محبة...
أرجو اني أكون أوضحت قصدي..\
الاخ فريدي تكلم فيما فهمته عن سياسة الرب معنا ولكن كيف أطبق هذه السياسة على حياتي الحالية دون أن أخسر شيئا...
هذه تاني مرة بشارك فيها بالمنتدى وصراحة بقالي فترة طويلة ما فتش عليه، بس الكلمة دي علقت في مخي وحبيت أفهم أكثر

بكرر شكرا جدا على الردود


----------



## enass (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

وان كان كذلك  فلماذا تحصل معي مشاكل في الدنيا دي..

*اختي يجب ان تعلمي ان لا احد منا مرتاح البال ولا يوجد شخص بالعالم
لا يمر بمشاكل تتفاوت وضعها مع الاشخاص الاخريين فمتلا مشكلتك ممكن ان تكون اصغر من غيرها واكبر من غيرها...
هذ هي الحياة بها الحلو وبها المر لا نستطيع الى حد ما ان تحكم بما كتبه لنا الله
ولكن نستطيع ان نعيش حياة ونحن قربيين من الله فصدقين ان القرب من الله يشعرك بالامان ويشعرك انك تستطعين ان تتغلبي على جميع الصعاب الى درجة انك ستستمتعين بالحياة
لانك قريبة نمه
ان الله موجود وخلق هذا الوجود الذي لا بد منا ان نعيش به وضعنا لنا تحديات كثيرة
كل ما يريده منا الله ان نؤمن به وتكون علاقتنا معه روحية وهكذا سوف تستمتعيين بالحياة هذه وستضمنين الحياة الاخرى
ولاتنسي اختي لا تجري الرياح كما تشتهي السفن لا بد من الصعاب ولكن مع الايمان لن تفكري بهده الطريقة بل سوف تحبيين الحياة..*


اريد ان اقول لك ايه اتمنى منك ان تفكري بها بعمق تفكيرك بمعنى "الله محبة"

*قال المسيح انا الطريق و الحق والحياة من يتبعني لا يمشي بالظلام بل تكن له الحياة الابدية*


----------



## challenger (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

*أختي synthia 

الإنسان لا يرتاح طالما هو بعيد عن الله !

و لن ترتاحي طالما أنك بعيدة عن الله !!

و أتحداكي أن ترتاحي و أنت بعيدة عن  الله !!!

قال المسيح :
أنا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة 
فهو الطريق لكن الإنسان بجشعه و أنانيته يختار طرق أخرى ظنا ً منه أنها الأفضل .

قال المسيح :
تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلي الأحمال و أنا أريحكم .

فهل نذهب له ؟

كثيرون يختارون طرق أخرى لأنهم يظنون أن الطريق الاخر سوف يريحهم لكن تكون الصدمة أكبر و التعب أعمق 
.


هذه هي القصة بإختصار شديد جدا ً .
*


----------



## geegoo (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

الاخت سنثيا
الحياة علي الارض في نظر المسيحية هي حياة غربة ... غربة عن الوطن الحقيقي و هو السماء
و من يعيش هذه الحياة علي انها المبتغي و الهدف يضل الطريق عن السماء
لاحظي في حكايات ابناء بلدك المغتربين ... المرارة الدائمة حتي في وسط افضل الظروف المادية ..
و لاحظي ايضا محاولات ما يسمي بالجاليات ... محاولات اعادة احياء الوطن في الغربة ..
هكذا يحس المؤمن الذي يضع وطنه الحقيقي امام عينيه ...
يحس بمرارة الغربة في هذا العالم المليء بالاضطهاد له و الملئ بالشرور التي لا يقبلها جزئا من حياته ..
ديانتنا ليست دين و دنيا ...
هي دين فقط يعبر بنا هذه الدنيا لحياة افضل ....
اين هي محبة الله لنا وسط هذا العالم ؟
مهما تكلم احد ... فالمحبة اختبار شخصي دائما و قبل اي شئ ...
هي حياة و تواصل بين طرفي المحبة ... الله و الانسان ...
مصاعب الحياة و اختباراتها هي فرص لاثبات محبتنا لله و تمسكنا به ...
لذلك يجب ان تعرفي الله اولا ....
اسجدي امامه في خشوع و اطلبي ان يعلن لك ذاته ...
تكلمي بما في داخلك ... اعلني انك في احتياج للاحساس بمحبته و وجوده في حياتك ...
و ثقي انه لا يترك من يأتي اليه ابدا ...


----------



## synthia (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

شكرا جزيلا على كلام الجميل
اللي فعلا أخدني بعيد... فعلا بعيد
لكن المؤمن بالنسبة لكم اليس يحيا حياتين... ما قبل الموت وما بعد الموت
واذا كان على المؤمن ان لا يعيش لأجل الحياة الاولى ولكن لأجل الحياة الثانية كما فهمت من كلام geego اليس في هذا تناقض مع طبيعة البشر؟
أقصد انا أحب الحياة وأرغب بشدة ان استمتع بما فيها من أمور حلوة، ولا أدري ان كنت مستعدة عن التخلي عن هذه المتع (حتى بمشاكلها)!!
واذا ملأني الشعور بمحبة الله أو بعبارة ( الله محبة) واستطعت التغلب على ملذات الحياة كما ذكرت، فما هي مكافاتي في النهاية؟؟
يعني أعرف عن الجنة، سواء عند المسلمين او عندنا نحن، ولكن هل هي عندكم كذلك...
يعني باختصار، رح اعيش حياة المؤمن اللي بتقترحها علي، ورح أحس بسعادة ورضا من الاتصال بالله ومن المحبة اللي رح تملى قلبي... طيب وبعدين؟ رح يحصل ايه؟
معلش انا جريتكم لموضوع تاني.. بس الكلام بيجيب كلام

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## enass (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*



synthia قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على كلام الجميل
> اللي فعلا أخدني بعيد... فعلا بعيد
> لكن المؤمن بالنسبة لكم اليس يحيا حياتين... ما قبل الموت وما بعد الموت
> واذا كان على المؤمن ان لا يعيش لأجل الحياة الاولى ولكن لأجل الحياة الثانية كما فهمت من كلام Geego اليس في هذا تناقض مع طبيعة البشر؟
> ...




*اختي اشكرك على حوارك الهادئ
الحياة هذه تهيئ للحياة الاخرى
فأن قمتي بالافعال التي يطلبها الله منك فسوف تدخلين الملكوت " الجنة"
الملكوت عندنا نكون به مرتاحين البال لا نتالم ولا نبكي لا نحزن كل الامور التي
تشعريين بها الان (السيئة) لن تشعري بها في الملكوت

اما عن هذه الدنيا فيجب ان نحيا بها ونعيشها مع حدود طبعا يجب ان لا ندع الملذات تهدم حدود
الاحترام فأن صرفنا النظر قليلا عن الدين نحن كابنات خصوصا نريد ان نعيش حياة جميلة
نبني بها احترامنا لنا ولبيوتنا بالمستقبل
فما حال الدين الذي يأمرنا بذلك

مكافأتك في الدنيا انك ستعيشين راضية بما كتبه لك الله ( انا لا اقول ان لاتستمتعي بحياتك ولكن
بحدود)...
وفي الاخرة (الملكوت) ستكسبيين الراحة الابدية التي تبحثين عنها*


----------



## fredyyy (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الله محبة*

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة synthia 

 
_لكن المؤمن بالنسبة لكم اليس يحيا حياتين... ما قبل الموت وما بعد الموت
واذا كان على المؤمن ان لا يعيش لأجل الحياة الاولى ولكن لأجل الحياة الثانية كما فهمت من كلام Geego اليس في هذا تناقض مع طبيعة البشر؟_


*المؤمن المسيحي لا يوجد تناقض بينه وبين إلهه *

*لأنه يأخذ طبيعة الله الكارهه للشر وحب العيش والعمل بحسب طبيعة الله*


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة synthia 

 
_أقصد انا أحب الحياة وأرغب بشدة ان استمتع بما فيها من أمور حلوة، ولا أدري ان كنت مستعدة عن التخلي عن هذه المتع (حتى بمشاكلها)!!_


*العيشة والإستمتاع بالحياة لا تتعارض مع طبيعة الله الساكنة فيَّ *

*على سبيل المثال : أنا أشرب كل المشروبات لكن لا أسكر بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة*

*وأذهب الى الأماكن التي يأخذ جسدي فيها قسط من الراحة والإسترخاء*

*لكن لا أشارك الأشرار شهوة عيونهم الردية ولا أفرط في الراحة فتتحول الى كسل *

*الحياة مع الله ليست مُعقدة ... لكنها منظمة*

*ولا ُتعطي فرصة لحياة الحرية بأن تكون فرصة لفعل الخطية*


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة synthia 

 
_واذا ملأني الشعور بمحبة الله أو بعبارة ( الله محبة) واستطعت التغلب على ملذات الحياة كما ذكرت، فما هي مكافاتي في النهاية؟؟_


*المكافئة ستكون الحياة الأبدية مع المسيح في تمتع تام بأمجاد السماء التي تفوق مجد الأرض الوقتي*

*بدل من العذاب الأبدي للأشرار في الوقائد الأبدية*


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة synthia 

 
_... طيب وبعدين؟ رح يحصل ايه؟ ..........._


*إبدئي حياتك مع الرب في إخلاص تام *

*سيري في حياة القداسة مع الله وهو سيفتح عينيكِ على جمال الأبدية*


----------



## My Rock (4 يونيو 2008)

مامعنى أن (الله محبة)؟


----------



## fredyyy (4 يونيو 2008)

*الله محبة ... لأنه يُريد أن يعطي ... وقد أعطى أغلى ما عنده لكي يثبت محبته العملية*

يوحنا 3 : 16 
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا *أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ* الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى *بَذَلَ* ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ 
لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.



*** الله محبة ... الله يحب ... لكنه قدوس

** الله محبة ... الله أصل الحب ...... لكنه عادل*

*** الله محبة ... الله مصدر الحب الحقيقي ... لكنه لا يُذِلْ *

*** الله محبة ... الله يعطينا أن نحب الكل ... لكنه يسامحنا إن كَرِهنا أحد*

*** الله محبة ... لأنه يفعل ما لا نرى فيه محبه .... لكننا نفهم فيما بعد مقاصده*

*** الله محبة ... عندما يُنفذ ما نراه خطراً لحياتنا ... لكنه يُزيل دهشتنا إذ ُندرك صلاحه*

*** الله محبة ... حتى لو شعرنا أن إبليس يعبث حولنا ... فالله يُشَكِلنا ليصنع هو آنيته للكرامة *


----------



## synthia (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

الكلام صراحة جميل 
ومريح...
وبقيت عندي بس تفصيله بسيطة حتى آخد فكرة كاملة,,,
قالت enass: الملكوت عندنا نكون به مرتاحين البال لا نتالم ولا نبكي لا نحزن كل الامور التي
تشعريين بها الان (السيئة) لن تشعري بها في الملكوت

وقال freddy:المكافئة ستكون الحياة الأبدية مع المسيح في تمتع تام بأمجاد السماء التي تفوق مجد الأرض الوقتي

أحتاج الى شرح أكثر بالنسبة لهذه النقطة، ما فهمتش، يعني أقصد اننا سنكون في سعادة وراحة بال، هذه فهمتها لأنها الفكره العامة عن الجنة عند جميع الناس باختلاف دياناتهم ومذاهبهم، وكلمة الاخ فريدي ان هذه الحياة الابدية ستكون مع المسيح، يعني (عم بحاول افهم اكتر) يعني رح نكون قريبين من المسيح.. وبعدين.. أكيد دي سعادة كبيرة بتخيل، بس سؤالي ان هل فيه هناك تصور عندكم لتفاصيل أكثر قليلا من هذا؟ 

شكرا جزيلا على الرد


----------



## صوت الرب (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

قد تفيدكي هذه الآيات التي تتحدث عن الملكوت المعد للمؤمنين :-
[q-bible] ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ سَمَاءً جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضاً جَدِيدَةً، لأَنَّ السَّمَاءَ الأُولَى وَالأَرْضَ الأُولَى مَضَتَا، وَالْبَحْرُ لاَ يُوجَدُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ. 
2 وَأَنَا يُوحَنَّا رَأَيْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْجَدِيدَةَ نَازِلَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ مُهَيَّأَةً كَعَرُوسٍ مُزَيَّنَةٍ لِرَجُلِهَا. 
3 وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً عَظِيماً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا مَسْكَنُ اللهِ مَعَ النَّاسِ، وَهُوَ سَيَسْكُنُ مَعَهُمْ، وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لَهُ شَعْباً. وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ يَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ إِلَهاً لَهُمْ.
4وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ». 
[/q-bible]
[q-bible]23 وَالْمَدِينَةُ لاَ تَحْتَاجُ إِلَى الشَّمْسِ وَلاَ إِلَى الْقَمَرِ لِيُضِيئَا فِيهَا، لأَنَّ مَجْدَ اللهِ قَدْ أَنَارَهَا، وَالْحَمَلُ سِرَاجُهَا. 
24 وَتَمْشِي شُعُوبُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ بِنُورِهَا، وَمُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ يَجِيئُونَ بِمَجْدِهِمْ وَكَرَامَتِهِمْ إِلَيْهَا. 
25 وَأَبْوَابُهَا لَنْ تُغْلَقَ نَهَاراً، لأَنَّ لَيْلاً لاَ يَكُونُ هُنَاكَ. 
26 وَيَجِيئُونَ بِمَجْدِ الأُمَمِ وَكَرَامَتِهِمْ إِلَيْهَا. 
27 وَلَنْ يَدْخُلَهَا شَيْءٌ دَنِسٌ وَلاَ مَا يَصْنَعُ رَجِساً وَكَذِباً، إِلَّا الْمَكْتُوبِينَ فِي سِفْرِ حَيَاةِ الْحَمَلِ[/q-bible]


----------



## صوت الرب (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

تأملي و تمعني في الآية الرابعة جيدا :-.
[q-bible]سيمسح ألله كل دمعة من عيونهم و الموت لا يكون في ما بعد و لا يكون حزن و لا صراخ و لا وجع في ما بعد[/q-bible]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*


++ يوجد إختلاف كامل ، بين : " المحبة " ، وبين : " اللذة " .
++ المحبة هى تضحية وبذل وعطاء ، بينما اللذة هى أنانية و إيثار للذات ، ولو على حساب ضرر الآخر .
+++ فعندما نتكلم عن المحبة ، أو الحب ، فإننا نتكلم من منظور مسيحى روحانى ، وليس جسدانى شهوانى .
+++ اللذة ، أو الشهوات الجسدية ، وضعها الله كوسيلة ، وليس كغاية فى حد ذاتها ، فمثلاً : لذة الأكل ، هى ليست هدفاً فى ذاتها ، بل وسيلة تدفعنا للأكل ، لكى نحافظ على حياة وصحة الجسد ، ولذلك ينبغى التحكم فيها ، فنأكل لكى نعيش ، لا أن نعيش لكى نأكل .
+++ وكذلك الشهوة الجسدية ، ليست هدفاً فى ذاتها ، بل وسيلة للحفاظ على الجنس البشرى من الإنقراض ، ولهذا السبب سـُميـَّت بالجنس ، أى أنها وسيلة لحفظ الجنس – البشرى أو غيره – من الإنقراض .
++++ والفارق بين الإنسان والحيوان ، هو أن الحيوان هو مخلوق ترابى محض ، كل هدفه من حياته هو حفظ الجنس الحيوانى الذى ينتمى إليه ، بينما الإنسان هو مخلوق يجمع بين العنصر الترابى الفانى ، وبين الروح الخالد ، ولذلك فإن الإنسان هو هدف كامل وليس مجرد وسيلة فقط ، للتكاثر ولإنشاء جيل جديد .
+++ الإنسان يجمع فى ذاته الهدفان معاً : هدف التكاثر لحفظ الجنس البشرى من الإنقراض ، وهدف السعى  والإجتهاد للحياة الروحية الصحيــِّـة ، التى تؤهله للحياة الأبدية .
+++ ولذلك ، فإن الإنسان لا ينال السعادة التامة من حصوله على الملذات ، لأنها ليست هدفه الأسمى من وجوده .
+++ بينما الإنسان الذى ينمو فى الحياة الروحية ، يستطيع أن يتعفف عن كل الملذات بكل سهولة ، بل وبكل فرح ، لأنه يشعر فى أعماقه أنه يسعى فى الطريق الصحيح ، الذى هو الحياة الروحية ، الهدف الأسمى من وجوده .


----------



## بيركيلوتس (9 يونيو 2008)

المحبة في المسيحية ... حقيقة أم خيال؟الله محبه حقيقه ام خيال
  ما أكثر كلام المبشرين المسيحيين عن المحبة وما أكثر الضجيج الذي يحدثونه بهذه الكلمة في كل مكان وزمان!! الحقيقة ان المحبة كقيمة جديرة بكل اهتمام إلا أنها لا يمكن أبدا أن تتوافق أو تتناغم مع ما يعرضه الكتاب المقدس بعهديه الجديد والقديم .. 
  في هذه الدراسة الموجزة سأقدم لك أخي القارئ بعض الأمثلة من العهدين ، والتي ستثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك بأن كلام المسيحيين عن المحبة ما هو إلا مجرد مزايدات وتنكر لأوضح المعطيات الكتابية والعقلية .... وإليك هذه الأمثلة: 
أولاً : الإله بحسب تصور الكنيسة لا يغفر بدون سفك دم ، ففي الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 9 : 22 نجد الكاتب يقول : " وَبِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لاَ تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ! ". وهذا النص من دون شك يصور الإله ، بصورة دموية ، متعطشة لسفك الدماء. 
ثانياً : الإله بحسب تصور الكنيسة لم يشفق على ابنه الوحيد ، بل قدمه لكي يُعذب ويقتل على الصليب من أجل العالم : " اَلَّذِي لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى ابْنِهِ بَلْ بَذَلَهُ لأَجْلِنَا أَجْمَعِينَ ". ( رومية 8 : 32 ترجمة فاندايك ) وهنا نلاحظ عبارة : " لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى ابْنِهِ " والتي تفيد بأن هذا الإله قدم ابنه بلا رحمة أو عطف أو حنان!  
   يقول المسيحيون ان الإله فعل هذا لأنه يحب العالم . وهل الذي يحب العالم لا يحب ابنه الوحيد ؟!! كيف يحب الله العالم ولا يحب ابنه ؟!! وهل الذي يحب العالم يقتل ابنه الوحيد ؟!! كيف نثق بإله لم يشفق على ابنه من أجل غفران خطيئة مذنب آخر؟ ثم ما هو رأي الغرب المسيحي المدافعين عن حقوق الأولاد في هذا ؟ أليس ما قام به هذا الإله مع ابنه الوحيد يسمى عند الغرب المسيحي Child Abuse ؟؟ 
ثالثاً : الإله بحسب تصور الكنيسة قد أعد بحيرة الكبريت وأتون النار في الآخرة ( متى 13 : 42 ، 50 ، رؤيا 20 : 10 ) فهل نحن المسلمون واليهود والهندوس وكل البشر من غير المسيحيين سنذهب للنار؟؟ إذن ما هي المحبة التي تدعو إليها الكنيسة؟ إذن فلا اختلاف ولا زيادة في المحبة بين المسيحية وغيرها من الأديان ... من يعصي له النار و من يؤمن له الجنة .. فمن أين جاؤوا بموضوع المحبة؟ 
فان قالوا ان محبه الله للبشر الآن قبل يوم القيامة ، سنقول لهم لم تأتوا بجديد .. حتى الإسلام قال هذا بأن باب التوبة مفتوح ، فلا فائده من اللف و الدوران بالمصطلحات! 
# ..................... #
سادساً : هل من المحبة أن تصف الآخرين بالكلاب والخنازير؟ 
اقرأ معي هذا المثال من إنجيل متى [ 15 : 26 ] : " ثُمَّ خَرَجَ يَسُوعُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَانْصَرَفَ إِلَى نَوَاحِي صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ. وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّخُومِ صَرَخَتْ إِلَيْهِ: ارْحَمْنِي يَا سَيِّدُ يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ. ابْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدّاً. فَلَمْ يُجِبْهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ. فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: اصْرِفْهَا لأَنَّهَا تَصِيحُ وَرَاءَنَا! فَأَجَابَ: لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ. فَأَتَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ قَائِلَةً : يَا سَيِّدُ أَعِنِّي! فَأَجَابَ: لَيْسَ حَسَناً أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ وَيُطْرَحَ لِلْكِلاَبِ ". ( ترجمة فاندايك )
# ..................... #
الخامس عشر : هل من المحبة انك تنتهر تلميذك وتصفه بالشيطان؟
اقرأ معي ما قاله يسوع لبطرس بحسب إنجيل متى 16 : 23 : " اذْهَبْ عَنِّي يَا شَيْطَانُ! أَنْتَ مَعْثَرَةٌ لِي ، لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِلَّهِ لَكِنْ بِمَا لِلنَّاسِ ". 

*تم تحرير الأفكار الخارجة عن الموضوع*


----------



## fredyyy (9 يونيو 2008)

بيركيلوتس قال:


> المحبة في المسيحية ... حقيقة أم خيال؟الله محبه حقيقه ام خيال


 

*المحبة هي حقيقة لمن يُريد أن يُحب *

*يوهم إبليس تابعيه بأنها خيال*

*وإن كنت لا تريد المحبة *

*فستواجه الدينونة *

*ولك أن تختار*
*........................*
وهذا النص من دون شك يصور الإله

*هذا تصور كل من لا يحب الله*
*........................*
وهل الذي يحب العالم يقتل ابنه الوحيد 

*الله لم يقتل إبنه بل قدمه لكي نحيا به*
*........................*
فهل نحن المسلمون واليهود والهندوس وكل البشر من غير المسيحيين سنذهب للنار؟؟ 

*كل من لم يؤمن بصليب المسيح سيذهب بإرادته الى النار*

*لأنه إختارها لنفسه ورفض طريق الخلاص من النار*
*........................*
هذا بأن باب التوبة مفتوح ، فلا فائده من اللف و الدوران بالمصطلحات! 


*لماذا تريد الهروب من التوبة .هل تحب أن تعيش في الخطية ؟*

*التوبة الحقيقية هي الإعتراف بالخطية وقبول عمل المسيح على الصليب للقبول أمام الله*
*........................*
سادساً : هل من المحبة أن تصف الآخرين بالكلاب والخنازير؟ 

*عندما يختار الإنسان موت المهانة كالحيوانات *

*فليس غريب أن يوصف تصرفة بالكلاب والخنازير*

*لأن كلاهما له نفس النهاية *

*فتقرير الله عن الخطية ليس فيه مداعبة أو مُلاطفة*

*فالكلب الذي دخل فلك نوح أفضل من الملك الذي هلك بغبائه خارج الفلك*
*........................*
الخامس عشر : هل من المحبة انك تنتهر تلميذك وتصفه بالشيطان؟

*عندما تتكلم وتنطق بألفاظ لا تعبِّر عن مشيئة الله *

*لتأخذ الآخرين بعيداً عن هذة المشيئة *

*حينئذ ليس عيباً أن توصف بالشيطان *

*لأنك تقول أقواله وتفعل أفعاله*

*وقوة هذة الكامة ًترجع قائلها عن ما يفعله*

*وهذا هو القصد المراد*


----------



## synthia (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

شكرا للجميع على الكلام الجميل، مع أنه بدرت الى ذهني فكرة مفادها انه اذا كان الله محبة كما وصفتم فلماذا اذن هذه الكوارث التي تحدث في الدنيا، اعني الكوارث الطبيعية مثل تسونامي مثلا كانت عذابا وجحيما لأناس بريئين كل جرمهم كان انهم ارادو ان يستمتعوا بالشاطئ والبحر...
ايضا لماذا اصلا يوجد ابليس؟؟ اليس اجمل ان لا يكون موجودا ولا نضطر الى المعاناة من اجل اكتشاف الحقيقة لدخول الجنة أو الملكوت في النهاية؟؟ أعني انني مضطربة جدا داخليا ولكنه هناك ناس طيبين بل طيبين جدا ( وهم قد يكونون على الدين الخطأ) ولكنهم مطمئنين به، ثم يفاجئون بعد الموت بجحيم وعذاب أبدي!! أليست فكرة العذاب الأبديeternal من أجل خمسون أو ستون سنة قضوها..فكرة الى حد ما موجعة وفيها شيء من.. لا أدري ماذا أسميه ( ولن أسميه حتى لا أسيء الادب مع الرب) ولكنكم فهمتم قصدي أكيد؟
ان كانت أسئلتي فيها جرأة وسوء ادب مع ربي فأرجو المغفرة والمعذرة ولينبهني أحدكم...
شكرا جزيلا على الرد


----------



## fredyyy (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الله محبة*



synthia قال:


> فلماذا اذن هذه الكوارث التي تحدث في الدنيا، اعني الكوارث الطبيعية مثل تسونامي مثلا


 
*لقد أعطيتي جواباً في سؤالك *

*فالكوارث هي تغير طبيعي على وجه الأرض*

*والمثال الذي أتيتي به لا يتعارض مع عدل الله وحكمته*




synthia قال:


> كانت عذابا وجحيما لأناس بريئين كل جرمهم كان انهم ارادو ان يستمتعوا بالشاطئ والبحر...


 
*من قال لكِ أنهم أبرياء؟ **لن ُنحاكم الله فيما يفعل *

*لكننا نثق في عدالة قضائه*



synthia قال:


> ايضا لماذا اصلا يوجد ابليس؟؟


 
*لن نلوم الكهرباء إذا مات أحد بسبب لمس سلك عاري*

*لكننا نحترس من لمس سلك عاري أو نبتعد عنه أو نعزله*

*لن نقول لماذا إبليس لأن الله أعد لنا كيفية الحذر منه ومقاومته*




synthia قال:


> ثم يفاجئون بعد الموت بجحيم وعذاب أبدي!! أليست فكرة العذاب الأبديeternal من أجل خمسون أو ستون سنة قضوها..فكرة الى حد ما موجعة وفيها شيء من..


 

*أقول لكِ ليست من أجل خمسون أو ستون سنة*

*بل من أجل خطية واحدة طول العمر*

*لكنها في حق الله *

*وتمت بعناد أمام الله*

*وُرفِضَت التوبة عنها*

*وُرفِضَ العلاج الذي يُخلص من دينونتها *

*لهذا يُدان الإنسان الخاطي *

*لكن .......*

*توبه بإخلاص للمسيح + ندم على الخطية + قبول عمل المسيح النيابي = خلاص من النار*



*لا تنظري الى ردائة وقوة فتك المرض *

*لكن إنظري إلى قوة وفاعلية وتأثير العلاج الإلهي وإقبليه فتُشفي*​


----------



## my hope (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

اذا اردتي ان تفهمي معنى الله محبه فاقرائي هذه الرسائل
ولن تندمي ابدا
http://www.tlig.org/ar/arbooks.html


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

+++ الله محبة تعنى أن الله ليس عدواً لأحد ، ولا حتى لمقاوميه ، بل إن مقاوميه سيحصدون جزاء شرورهم ، ليس لأن الله يكرههم ، بل لأنهم هم الذين صنعوا الشر بأنفسهم فحصدوا ثمرته ، مثل الذى يدخن أو يسكر أو يتعاطى المخدرات ، أو يفعل أى شيئ مضر ، فإنه هو المسيئ لنفسه ، ومثل الذى يمسك بالكهرباء -- مثلما قال أخونا الحبيب فريدى -- فإنه هو المضر لنفسه .
+++ وأما ، الله فإنه ، حتى فى تأديبه ، يبتغى الخير لنا ، لكى نستفيق من غفلتنا ، لكى نزرع الخير فنحصد خيراً ، ولا نحصد الشر فنحصد شراً ، لأن : ما يزرعه الإنسان ، فإياه يحصد أيضاً .


----------



## sharkasi (11 يونيو 2008)

??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
كيف يريد الله لنا الخير في عقابنا اذا كان هذا العقاب أبدي أزلي..
ولا تستطيع ان تمثل لهذا بشيء، لأنه لكل شيء نهاية أما الابدية فلا نهاية لها، فكيف تكون المحبة في هذا العذاب الابدي حتى لو انني انا الذي فعلته بنفسي؟؟!!! أبدي!!!! أتدري ما هي الأبدية؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
آسف على التطفل على الموضوع بهذا الشكل ولكنني مؤخرا أصبحت مهتما الى حد ما بما في هذا المنتدى من مواضيع... لا أدري لماذا... لعلها أثارت في نفسي شيئا...
أما بالنسبة لك أختي سينثيا...
علمت مما كتبته انك كنت مسلمة سابقة وانك أصبحت الآن بهائية نتيجة اعتناق والديك بها؟؟ أليس كذلك؟

*# ....................... # *

*لا لغير المسيحيات في هذا القسم*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

 الأخ الفاضل /sharkasi 
++++  توجد مصطلحات مسيحية ، ولسيادتك كل العذر فى عدم معرفتها ، ومنها أنه يوجد فارق بين كلمة التأديب ، وبين كلمة العقاب .
+++ فالتأديب يكون هنا على الأرض ، بغرض دفعنا للتوبة ، لكى ينقذنا من العقاب على خطايانا .
++++ ومن محبة الله أنه يقدم لنا حلولاً ممكنة التطبيق ، ويقدم لنا وسائلاً فى متناول أيدينا ، لكى ينقذنا من العقاب الأبدى ، الذى يقتضيه عدله الذى ليس فيه محاباة .، والذى لا يتعارض مع محبته .
+++ ومن أعظم ما قدَّمه لنا ، أنه تجسد وصنع لنا كلنا -- أى للبشر كلهم بلا إستثناء -- فداءً عظيماً ، مجانياً وميسراً ، لكل من يريد .
+++ وأقول : لكل من يريد ، لأن عطية الله المجانية ، ليست إجبارية ، بل إختيارية ، يختارها الإنسان بكامل رغبته وبكامل حريته .
+++ فإن الله منح الإنسان حرية فى تحديد ما يريده لنفسه ، والحرية -- فى الإختيار -- هى أساس العدالة فى المحاكمة .
+++ وعندما أقول : لكل من يريد ، فذلك يعنى الطلب من صاحب العطية ، وذلك يستلزم معرفته ( أى الإيمان به ) ، كما يستلزم قبول وصاياه ، وهى وصايا جميلة وسهلة ومعقولة ومنطقية .+ فإن قبول وصاياه ، هو الدليل على صدق الإنسان فى علاقته بالله وفى إيمانه به .
++++++++++++++++++++
+++ خلاصة القول ، أن الله أثبت لنا محبته ، بأن فعل كل ما لا يتخيله عقل ، من أجل خلاصنا ، فإنه ليس مقصراً فى محبته .
++ ولكن الواجب على الإنسان أن يقوم بدوره المفروض والواجب عليه ، وإلاَّ يــُعتبر رافضاً أو متهاوناً . فيكون هو المسؤل عن مصيره .


----------



## fredyyy (11 يونيو 2008)

sharkasi قال:


> ??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> كيف يريد الله لنا الخير في عقابنا اذا كان هذا العقاب أبدي أزلي..


 
*الله أوضح لك العقاب من فرط حبه لك *

*لكي تتحذر وتتوب ولا تذهب إليه *

*لكن إن تهاونت فإنك ستدخله بإرادتك*



sharkasi قال:


> ??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> فكيف تكون المحبة في هذا العذاب الابدي حتى لو انني انا الذي فعلته بنفسي؟؟!!! أبدي!!!! أتدري ما هي الأبدية؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*المحبة لا تعني التسُّيب*

*والعذاب يُعلن قداسة الله بعدم ترك الخاطي حراً فيما يفعل الى الأبد*

*العذاب هو نصيب كل من رفض التوبة بإرادته والرجوع الى المسيح*

*ُتب الى الله وإرجع عن خطاياك وإقبل صليب المسيح فتنجوا من العذاب الأبدي*



sharkasi قال:


> ??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> آسف على التطفل على الموضوع بهذا الشكل ولكنني مؤخرا أصبحت مهتما الى حد ما بما في هذا المنتدى من مواضيع... لا أدري لماذا... لعلها أثارت في نفسي شيئا...


 
*وجودك في المنتدى ليس ُصدفه *

*فالله يُريد أن يتكلم اليك فإصغي إليه*

*فهو يُريدك أن تقبل حبه وتتمتع بقداسته *

*فتنجو من العذاب الأبدي إذ أن نفسك غالية *


----------



## amadxamad (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

الله شكرا جزيلامحبة ... لأنه يفعل ما لا نرى فيه محبه ... لكننا نفهم فيما بعد مقاصده


----------



## sharkasi (12 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للذين كلفوا أنفسهم عناء الرد علي...
بالنسبة لاقتراحي عمل محاورة مع سينثيا فانا اكيد لم أقصد ان يكون على صفحات المنتدى، ولكنني قصدب به أن يكون حوارا خاصا بيني وبينها... ومازلت متمسكا باقتراحي 
وما ذكرتم من رد على فكرة العذاب الابدي وان الله محبة، فانني أجد عقيدة تناسخ الارواح أقرب الى الاقناع من فكرة العذاب الابدي... أليس كذلك...
فعقاب الانسان على خطيئة معينة يكون عقابا مؤقتا متناسبا مع كبر الخطيئة وفي نفس الوقت في النهاية يكون الدخول في الملكوت بعدما يصفى هذا الانسان ويخلص من خطيئته...
أتوقع ان الجميع او اغلب القراء يعلمون المقصود بهذه العقيدة، وقد تبناها عدد من المسيحيين لاسيما في الغرب (ولي صديق يؤمن بها ويراها متفقة م موائمة لشخصيته... والظريف في الموضوع انه كان ينبهني في كثير من الامور على مشاهد تؤكد هذه النظرية ( وهي امور عادية ولكننا ان نظرنا اليها من جانب معين فقد أفهم منها ما فهمه صديقي)...
على العموم...أشكركم على التفهم والاصغاء، وأقول للأخ فريدي تعليقا على كلامه من ان دخولي الى هذا المنتدى ليس صدفة: لفت نظري الى قضية قد تكون مهمة، أشكرك على تنبيهي عليها، وصحيح انا لا أؤمن بالصدف، ولعله امر سوف أعرفه فيما بعد...شكرا لك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

الأخ الفاضل / شركسى
++ نحن لا نصنع أدياناً ، حتى ننتقى من كل دين ما نستلطفه نحن . بل إننا نؤمن بإله واحد للكون كله ، وبأن إعلانه عن ذاته وعن الصحيح والخطأ من الأمور ، هو مصدر معرفتنا .
+++ فإننا لن نقول لسيادتك أننا نرفض تناسخ الأرواح ، لأنه لا يعجبنا نحن ، أو أننا نرى فيه عيوباً ومآخذ -- مع أن هذا صحيح -- بل سنكتفى بالقول بأننا نرفض هذا الكلام ، لأن مصدرنا الوحيد فى التفريق بين الصحيح والخطأ ، هو إلهنا ، وأنه لم يقل بذلك أبداً .
+++ ولسيادتك كامل الحرية فى القبول أو الرفض ، لأن الإله الخالق ، جبل الإنسان حراً فى إختيار مصيره . وهذه الحرية هى أساس العدالة فى المحاكمة .


----------



## sharkasi (12 يونيو 2008)

رائع أخي مكرم... لا أستطيع انكار إعجابي باسلوبك.. وعقلك الذي له وزن...حقيقة
وذكري لعقيدة تناسخ الارواح ليس أنني مقتنع بها، وكما ذكرت يجب ان يكون هناك مرجع نرجع اليه فيما يستجد ولا نستطيع الاعتماد على عقولنا التي لا شك قاصرة..صحيح وما ذكرت هذا الامر الا لانه أمر صديق قديم تذكرته وانا اقرأ عن الموضوع (موضوع الله محبة والعقاب الابدي)..
شاكرا لك تفهمك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

الأخ الفاضل / sharkasi 
+++ شكراً على تحيتك التى لا أستحقها ، بل سيادتك الذى تستحق الإعجاب ، لأن الرجوع للحق فضيلة ، وسيادتك أظهرت منتهى الفضيلة ، إذ لم تتردد لحظة فى إعلان رجوعك للحق .
+++ وهذا هو أروع ما فى الوجود كله ، فتحية عميقة لسيادتك .


----------



## synthia (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++ الله محبة تعنى أن الله ليس عدواً لأحد ، ولا حتى لمقاوميه ، بل إن مقاوميه سيحصدون جزاء شرورهم ، ليس لأن الله يكرههم ، بل لأنهم هم الذين صنعوا الشر بأنفسهم فحصدوا ثمرته ، مثل الذى يدخن أو يسكر أو يتعاطى المخدرات ، أو يفعل أى شيئ مضر ، فإنه هو المسيئ لنفسه ، ومثل الذى يمسك بالكهرباء -- مثلما قال أخونا الحبيب فريدى -- فإنه هو المضر لنفسه .
> +++ وأما ، الله فإنه ، حتى فى تأديبه ، يبتغى الخير لنا ، لكى نستفيق من غفلتنا ، لكى نزرع الخير فنحصد خيراً ، ولا نحصد الشر فنحصد شراً ، لأن : ما يزرعه الإنسان ، فإياه يحصد أيضاً .



أفهم ان الذي يدخن او يسكر او يتعاطى المخدرات او حتى يمسك الكهرباء انه بهذا العمل يضر بنفسه ولكن كما ذكر الاخ شركسي لا استطيع المقارنة بين لسعة كهرباء (ولو كانت موجعة) او بين مرض يسببه التدخين..الخ وبين عذاب في الجحيم ابدي...
صراحة هذه الفكرة (فكرة الجحيم الأبدي) أجدها في ديانات وعقائد كثيرة، فهي عندنا موجودة وفي الاسلام كذلك واليهودية والمسيحية وفي كل عقيدة تؤمن بالحياة الآخرة بعد الموت...لكنني لست اقتنع بها كثيرا مؤخرا، خصوصا اذا ما قارنت هذا بأن " الله محبة" فتلخيص معرفة البشر بالله بأنها المحبة.. لا أدري ولكنني أجدها ليست مقنعة بالنسبة لي أنا، وقد يكون ذلك بسببي أنا، ادعو الله ان يفهمني ما غاب عني..
ماذا لو مت اليوم؟!!! ماذا سيحصل لي... هل سأعذب عذابا أبديا؟؟؟؟؟؟
لست أتصور هذا الأمر... الأبدية... أمر مخيف... وكيف لي أن أجزم بأنني على حق؟
صراحة ولا أدري لماذا أقول هذا ولكنني خائفة على نفسي، لست مقتنعة مما أنا فيه ولا أدري الى أين أذهب!! وخائفة من الموت الذي قد يأتي في أي وقت!!!
كيف اساعد نفسي واستمتع بوقتي وانا هكذا؟ لا أدري............................................


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

الأخت الفاضلة / synthia 
+++++ الإنسان الذى يؤذى نفسه -- متعمداً أو إهمالاً  -- فتنقطع يده أو رجله أو تنفقع عينه ، فإنه يظل طوال بقية حياته وهو يعانى مما جناه على نفسه فى لحظة واحدة ، وبمقارنة لحظة الخطأ الواحدة ، بملايين اللحظات من المعاناة ، فإننا سنصل إلى إعتراض مماثل لإعتراض سيادتك ، فلماذا لحظة خطأ ، تؤدى لملايين اللحظات من المعاناة ؟؟ أليس المفروض -- بحسب إسلوبك فى التفكير -- أن تكون لحظات المعاناة مساوية للحظات الخطأ !!!!
++++ فهل حقاً تسير الحياة بحسب نظريتك ؟ وهل رفضك لحقائق الحياة ، سيغيـِّرها ؟؟؟؟
+++ وماذا لو إستمرت حياة ذلك الإنسان لمائة سنة من المعاناة ؟
+++ ثم ماذا لو لم يمت ، بل إستمرت حياته إلى مالانهاية ؟ فهل سيطالب الحياة -- بسبب طولها -- بإعادة عينه المفقوعة أو يده المقطوعة ؟؟؟؟
++++ وعندما ننظر إلى عالم الروح ، الذى لا تموت فيه الروح ، فإننا سنصل إلى النتيجة الحتمية ، وهى أن الإنسان يتحمل نتائج أفعاله ، طوال حياته ، التى ستصبح ما لانهاية من السنين .
+++++ ومثلما أن إعتراض سيادتك ، على طول زمان المعاناة ، نتيجة لحظة خطأ فقعت العين ، لن تغير من الأمر شيئاً  
++++ فبالمثل ، إن الإعتراض على المعاناة فى حالة إستمرار الحياة لمالانهاية ، لن تغير من الأمرشيئاً .
+++++ أليس الأجدى للإنسان ، ألاَّ يفقع عينه ، وألاَّ يقطع يده -- عمداً أو إهمالاً -- لكى يمنع المعاناة لبقية عمره ، بدلاً من الإكتفاء بمجرد الرفض الغير مـُجـْدى ؟
++++ وأيضاً ، أليس الأجدى أن نحترس من المعاناة اللانهائية ، بدلاً من الإكتفاء بالرفض الغير مجدى ؟
+++++ هل ينتظر الإنسان حتى يجرِّب فى نفسه ؟


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

اختي العزيزة وين وصلتي؟ طمنينا عليج


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الله محبة*



synthia قال:


> أفهم ان الذي يدخن او يسكر او يتعاطى المخدرات او حتى يمسك الكهرباء انه بهذا العمل يضر بنفسه


 
*لقد ذكرت لكِ مثل الكهرباء لأوضح سبيل الخلاص من الموت *

*فالشر واقع والأبدية شئ واقعي لكن الخلاص ممكن *

*لا تتأملى كثيراً في شدة عقاب الخطية *

*لكن إقبلي الخلاص المجاني المقدم لكِ *

*إهربي من الموت الأبدي بقبول المسيح*



synthia قال:


> ولكن كما ذكر الاخ شركسي لا استطيع المقارنة بين لسعة كهرباء (ولو كانت موجعة) او بين مرض يسببه التدخين..الخ وبين عذاب في الجحيم ابدي...


 
*أنا أقصد من لسعة الكهرباء أنها مُميتة *

*وعدم الإيمان بالمسيح كالمُخلص مُميت*

*أهربي من الموت الى الحياة*



synthia قال:


> لكنني لست اقتنع بها كثيرا مؤخرا، خصوصا اذا ما قارنت هذا بأن " الله محبة" فتلخيص معرفة البشر بالله بأنها المحبة..


 
*الله يُحبك لذا أرسلك الى المنتدى لنحذرك ونصف لكِ طريق الخلاص*

*ولو أن الله لا يحبك لتركك تذهبين الى الجحيم *

*مرة أخرى الله يحبك ووصف لكِ طريق الهروب من الموت الأبدي*

**** لا تُأجلي فالعمر غير مضمون *** *​ 


synthia قال:


> لا أدري ولكنني أجدها ليست مقنعة بالنسبة لي أنا، وقد يكون ذلك بسببي أنا، ادعو الله ان يفهمني ما غاب عني..


 
*ها هو الله يريد أن يُفهمك حقيقة محبتهِ*

*قد لا تكوني مقتنعة بأن طوق النجاة في السفينة يُخلصك من الغرق *

*لكننا نحن الذين إختبرنا النجاة نقول لكِ المسيح طوق النجاة يُخلص من الموت*



synthia قال:


> ماذا لو مت اليوم؟!!! ماذا سيحصل لي... هل سأعذب عذابا أبديا؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*لن ُأجملها لكِ, إن متِ بدون المسيح الهلاك مضمون والعذاب ينتظرك*

*لكنك لك فرصة ذهبية الآن آمني بالمسيح الفادي تضمني الحياة الأبدية*



synthia قال:


> لست أتصور هذا الأمر... الأبدية... أمر مخيف... وكيف لي أن أجزم بأنني على حق؟


 
*نعم الذي يموت بدون المسيح مصيره رهيب *

*ومستقبل الخاطي بعد الموت مُخيف بل مرعب*

*المسيح ضمن الحياة لكل من يؤمن به*

يوحنا 3 : 16 
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ
لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.

يوحنا 10 :27 ، 28
خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي. 
وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً *وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ* إِلَى الأَبَدِ *وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا* أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. 

*المسيح يؤكد أن كل من يؤمن له حياة أبدية والذين يتبعوه لن يهلكوا ولا يستطيع أحد أن يخطفهم من يده*

*المسيح إن وعد ... صدق*​ 



synthia قال:


> صراحة ولا أدري لماذا أقول هذا ولكنني خائفة على نفسي، لست مقتنعة مما أنا فيه ولا أدري الى أين أذهب!! وخائفة من الموت الذي قد يأتي في أي وقت!!!


 
*راااااائع أنكِ عبرتي عما بداخلك والخوف هو علامة تقديرك لقسوة النهاية*

*المسيح هو الوحيد الذي يُؤكد لنا النهاية السعيدة معه في الفردوس *

*لقد قالها المسيح للص التائب ... (اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس)*

*فالمسيح يُؤكد أن النهاية ستكون في الفردوس فنتمتع بمجد السماء*



synthia قال:


> كيف اساعد نفسي واستمتع بوقتي وانا هكذا؟ لا أدري


 
*المساعدة تأتي من عند الله *

*وكلماتنا لكِ هي كلمات الله *

*أخيراً ثقي بالمسيح فهو يُريد أن *

*يُلاشي رعبـك ويُعطكِ ضمـان *
*وينزع خوفك ويُعطيكِ سلام*
*ويُبدد شكك ويُعطيكِ يقين *


----------



## sharkasi (14 يونيو 2008)

*أختي سينثيا...
أقول لك كما قال الأخ فريدي..المساعدة تأتي من الله ووجودك على صفحات هذا المنتدى ليس بالصدفة وانما هي خطوات ساقك الله اليها... لأنه يحبك... فعلا يحبك..
وصلتني رسالتك وستجدين مني ردا قريبا جدا،
ولكنني ساقول لك كلمات عبر هذا المنتدى ليس فقط لأجلك (لأنه سيكون لنا شأنا آخر ان شاء الله) ولكن لأجل جميع الاعضاء والزوار ممن سيقرؤون هذه الكلمات...
لقد ورثنا ديننا من أهالينا.. آبائنا وأمهاتنا...نشأنا ونحن ندين بهذا المذهب او ذاك... ولكن الشأن الحقيقي يكمن في اختيارنا نحن..
أقصد هل ورثت قناعاتك كما ورثت دينك عن والديك؟؟
ام ان هذه القناعات هي نابعة من دراسة وتحليل وتقييم موضوعي، ثم انت توصلت باقتناعك انت الى ما تدين به الآن...
احذر أخي فالذي سيموت ويسأل هو انت وحدك لا شأن لعائلتك بالموضوع.. فاما نعيم أبدي.. واما عذاب أبدي... ولك ان تختار..
ولكن يجب ان يحمل اختيارك فناعة ويقينا في قلبك ومن عقلك.. واعلم انك طالما انت مخلص وتسأل الله ربك وربي الهداية فسوف يهديك ولن يخذلك أبدا...
اسأل الله ان يهديني وإياكم جميعا الطريق الحق، وليس علينا الا البحث عنه والله الموفق..
أرجو ان لا أكون بشاركتي هذه قد تجاوزت شيئا من قوانين المنتدى، فكما ترون كلامي عام لا أقصد به اتجاها بعينه، ويمكن ان ينطبق على كل انسان موجود على هذه الكرة الارضية *


----------



## sharkasi (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الله محبة*

لكننا نحن الذين إختبرنا النجاة نقول لكِ المسيح طوق النجاة يُخلص من الموت

هل لي ببعض الشرح لهذه العبارة.. أقصد ماذا تقصد بأنك من الذين اختبروا النجاة؟ كيف يكون هذا؟

كلامك بليغ وكل حرف في محله..شكرا لك


----------



## sharkasi (14 يونيو 2008)

طبعا الكلام للأخ fredyyy


----------



## synthia (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

أخي فريدي.. شكرا على كلامك الذي فعلا أثر في... لقد اقتربت جدا... شكرا لك...
وأخي شركسي كلامك صحيح مائة بالمائة، وقد أثار في الحماس والهمة للمعرفة والوصول...شكرا لك..
أتمنى ان نعرف ونرى الطريق الصحيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

الأخ الفاضل شركسى
+++ سؤالك موجه للأخ الحبيب فريدى ، وهو بالتأكيد سيجيب .
+++ ولكن إسمح لى بكلمة صغيرة ، وهى أنه لو لم يكن الإنسان قد ذاق مرارة الشك ( بل وأكثر من الشك ) ، ولو لم يكن قد بحث بأمانة كاملة 100%100  ، ولو لم يكن قد وصل للحقيقة الكاملة التى يقبلها ضميره المتشكك وعقله المتربى على الفحص والتدقيق الشديد ، لولا ذلك ، لَمَــا فتحنا أفواهنا بكلمة واحدة .


----------



## fredyyy (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الله محبة*



sharkasi قال:


> لكننا نحن الذين إختبرنا النجاة نقول لكِ المسيح طوق النجاة يُخلص من الموت
> 
> هل لي ببعض الشرح لهذه العبارة.. أقصد ماذا تقصد بأنك من الذين اختبروا النجاة؟ كيف يكون هذا؟
> 
> كلامك بليغ وكل حرف في محله..شكرا لك


 

*لما كنت بعيداً عن المسيح كنت أخاف من كل ما أفعل *

*لكن لما قبلت المسيح لم أعد أخاف لأني اصبحت أعمل أعمال الله *

*كنت أشعر بالخوف من عقاب الله *

*وبعد الإيمان إختبرت سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل *
*لأن الله راضي عني*

*يكفيك الشعور *

*بمحبته .. وفدائه .. وغفرانه .. ورضاه .. ورحمته .. ورعايته .. وسلامه*

أيوب 42 : 5 
بسَمْعِ الأُذُنِ قَدْ سَمِعْتُ عَنْكَ *وَالآنَ رَأَتْكَ عَيْنِي.* 

*أن تسمع عن نجاة الله شئ*

*وأن تختبر نجاته شئ آخر*

*ما أعظم أن تسمع الرب يقول :*

مزمور 149 : 4 
لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ *رَاضٍ* عَنْ شَعْبِهِ. يُجَمِّلُ الْوُدَعَاءَ بِالْخَلاَصِ.


----------



## sharkasi (16 يونيو 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء مكرم وفريدي..
لا أملك الا أن أحترمكما وأقدر جهودكما، وأشكركما على الوقت الذي أعطيتمونيه في الرد على أسئلتي...
فهمت الامر الآن، كانت هناك فترة من البعد..من التردد...او حتى كما ذكر الاخ مكرم من الشك والشك الكثير..
ولكن بعد البحث الموضوعي والاختبار وصلتما الى مرتبة اليقين والطمأنينة (والتي اتمناها للجميع لأنها أمر يفوق الخيال)..
ولا أخفي عليكما قد مررت بتلك الفترة..تعرفون فترة الشباب والتهور واللامبالاة..والشك...
الشك الفظيع (والذي تعاني منه سينثيا بالمناسبة)..
والحل كان احد أمرين: اما المضي في اللامبالاة والعيش من أجل الحياة نفسها، او التوقف والتأمل ومحاولة المعرفة والوصول الى الطمأنينة الروحية..
والحمد لله قادني بمصادفات وظروف معينة الى الطريق الثاني...
والذي أحب ان اعرفه.. ما هو طريق البحث الذي اتبعته اخي مكرم..
فأمر كهذا لا تستطيع الاكتفاء بكتاب أو اثنين، أو حتى بحث أو اثنين
وربما كان تطفلا مني على أمور تخصك (وان كان كذلك اعتبر سؤالي لاغيا)..
يعني أقصد: ما هو المنهج الذي اتبعته في البحث.. مع بعض التفصيل رجاءا..
شكرا لكما جزيلا


أكرر، ان كان تطفلا اعتبر سؤالي غير موجود


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

الأخ الفاضل / شركسى
++ الحقيقة أننى لم أتبع منهجا ، ولم أسعى لبحث ، بل أغرقت نفسى فى العمل ، ووضعت أمام ناظرى أنه يوجد إحتمال ، ولو كان ضعيفاً جداً ، فى أنه يوجد إله لهذا الكون الغير منضبط ، أو بحسب تعبيرى آنذاك : (( إللى ما لوش صاحب )) ، لذلك فوضعت كل طاقتى فى تجنب ما يجعلنى أخجل منه -- إذا تحقق هذا الإحتمال الضعيف -- فقد كان كبريائى المبالغ فيه يجعلنى أريد -- إن حدثت مواجهة مع الإله ، إن كان موجوداً --- أن أكون أنا فى موقف القوى الذى يحاسبه عن تقصيره فى عمله فى هذا الكون الذى صنعه ، وكأنه مهندس صنع ماكينة مملؤة بالعيوب .
++++ هكذا كانت حماقتى وغباوتى ، وهكذا كانت تصوراتى ، والتى أعطانى الله --فى الوقت المناسب -- إجابات قوية جداً عنها ، حتى أننى حمدت الله أن هذه المواجهة -- التى كنت أعد نفسى لها -- لم تحدث ، لأنى كنت سأرى حماقتى وجهاً لوجه ، بعدما تضيع فرصة الهروب من الموقف .
+++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++ ومن ضمن إعدادات نفسى ، لإحتمال المواجهة ، عملت ملفاً ، كنت أجمع فيه ما أظنه تقصيرات من الخالق .
++++ ومن ضمن هذه الإعدادات ، أننى كنت أقرأ كل ما يمكننى الوصول إليه ، من الأديان المختلفة ، من مراجعها هى ذاتها وليس من مراجع أعدائها . ++ فكنت أدرسها بكل دقة وعمق ، لكى أثبت أن الأديان ، كلها ، مجرد إختراع بشرى . ++ وقد درست الكثير فى مجالات كثيرة .
++++ ولكن ذلك لم يكن -- فى نظرى -- دليلاً على صحة المسيحية ، إذ قد تكون مجرد بشرية راقية . ++ وليس بمعنى أنه يوجد إله خالق لهذا العالم ، وهو الموجود فى هذه المسيحية .
+++++++++++++++++++
+++++ ولكنى لم أستطيع أن أقاوم شعورى بالحب والإعجاب بالمسيح ، وهكذا إستمرت الأمور لعدة سنوات .
+++ وطوال هذه السنوات ، كانت تحدث أمور عجيبة ، تقول لى بأنه هو الله ، كما كنت أتذكر معجزات لا يمكن إنكارها ، حدثت لى أنا شخصياً ، أو حدثت أمام عينيىَّ ، ومنها ما لا يمكن تفسيره إلاَّ بالمعجزة ، ولكنى كنت أقاوم وألغى عقلى . 
++++++ ولكن كانت ورائى قوة دافعة وصامتة ، هى صلوات أهلى .
+++ فتزايدت المواقف التى لا يمكن تفسيرها إلاَّ بالمعجزة .
+++ فتزايد حنينى له ، من بعيد لبعيد ، حتى جاء وقت فتحت فيه باب الحوار ، وقلت له : أنا عاجز عن الوصول إليك ، إن كنت حقاً ، فإنك تستطيع الوصول إلىَّ ، فكانت إجابته سريعة ، ولا تسألنى أكثر .


----------



## sharkasi (16 يونيو 2008)

ولا تسألني أكثر"
أخي العزيز..لن أسألك أكثر..أشكرك فعلا على سعة صدرك وجوابك الذي لكي أصارحك لم أستفد منه شيء (شخصيا)، أقصد انا لا أعرفك حقا حتى أعتمد أو استفيد من حكم شخصي حكمت به، فجوابك لم يفصل أو يسمي لي شيئا أستند اليه (أفترض انك فهمت ما أعنيه)..
مع أن لي تحفظا على الملف الذي ذكرت انك وضعت فيه من الاديان المختلفة ما رأيت انه وقتها تقصير من الاله..أقصد البحث عن الثغرات او ما يظن انها ثغرات او تقصيرات ليست الطريقة المثلى عند البحث بموضوعية...

على العموم أشكرك على ردك
أسأل الله ان يرينا الحق جميعا


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2008)

sharkasi قال:


> ولكن بعد البحث الموضوعي والاختبار وصلتما الى مرتبة *اليقين والطمأنينة* (والتي *اتمناها للجميع* لأنها أمر يفوق الخيال)..
> ولا أخفي عليكما قد مررت بتلك الفترة..تعرفون فترة الشباب والتهور واللامبالاة..والشك...الشك الفظيع (والذي تعاني منه سينثيا بالمناسبة)..
> 
> والحل كان احد أمرين: اما المضي في اللامبالاة والعيش من أجل الحياة نفسها، او *التوقف والتأمل ومحاولة المعرفة* والوصول الى الطمأنينة الروحية..
> ...


 

*شكراً للرب من أجل اليقين والطمأنينة *

*التي توصلت إليها ... وأنت تتمناها للجميع *

*هذا شئ رائع وُنصلي للرب أن يزيد طمأنينتك الروحية *

*أما بالنسبة للكتب فأول كتاب ننصحك بقراءته هو الكتاب المقدس *

*لكن إقرأه هذة المرة بتمعُن وتأني **لأنه لن يرشدك الى الحق فقط *

*بل ستجد وعود من الله لك شخصياً ستُزيدك قوة*
*وتُثبتك في الإيمان*

*وإستمر في تواصلك معنا في المنتدى ونرحبك بأسألتك الجديدة في موضوع جديد*

*ولتكن صلاتك *

مزمور 119 : 18 
*اكْشِفْ* عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ *فَأَرَى* *عَجَائِبَ* مِنْ شَرِيعَتِكَ. ​


----------



## 11helena (23 يونيو 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *** الله محبة ... الله يحب ... لكنه قدوس*
> 
> *** الله محبة ... الله أصل الحب ...... لكنه عادل*
> 
> ...




الله محبة ؟ لكنه شديد العقاب لمادا يعدبكم ادن و هل تعتقد أن المحبة أكثر من الود ؟


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

هل هناك احد لا يعرف ما معنى الله محبة
انا اعتذر على كلامي انا لا اقصد شئ !!!!!!!
هناك معاني كثيرة واحداها هية

ان الله منتضرنا 
هو يعلم نحن خطات لكن مع كل هذا يبقى الاب عينه على ابنائه   يبقى ينتضرنا لكي يضمنا الى احضانه اي يعني الجنة​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

الأخ الفاضل م 11helena 
++++ الله له الكمال فى كل شيئ ، الكمال فى المحبة ، والكمال فى العدل ، بدون تعارض بينهما ، لأنه يملك الكمال فى الحكمة ، فإن له القدرة على الموازنة بين كمال الرحمة وكمال العدل .
++++ إذ أنه يقدم خلاصاً يفوق العقول ، يمنحه لمن يريد بإرادة حقيقية  ، والدليل على إرادة الإنسان ، هو طاعة وصايا الله ، وبذلك تكتمل محبة العدل مع عدله ، فالرحمة مشروطة بطاعة الله ، وإلاَّ أصبحت تشجيعاً على العصيان والفساد ، وفيصبح الله خادماً للخطية ، وحاشا لله من ذلك .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الله محبة*

+++ وعن هذا الموضوع ، توجد مداخلة سابقة بهذا الندمنتدى المبارك ، أنقلها لسيادتك :-

++++ الله كامل فى صفاته الكثيرة ، بدون تعارض بينها .
++ فإنه كامل فى عدله وكامل فى رحمته ، بالرغم من أن الرحمة والعدل -- فى مفهومنا نحن -- يتناقضان .
++ فإننا نرى الإنسان الرحيم ، يتغاضى عن أخطاء الآخرين . والإنسان العادل يطبق العدل بلا رحمة .
+++ ولكننا نلاحظ -- أحياناً -- إنساناً  حكيماً ، يقدر أن يكون رحيماً ، ومع ذلك لا يهمل العدل تماماً ، ولكنه فى الدرجة الثانية من أولوياته . + أو العكس ، إنساناً حكيماً ، يقدر أن يكون عادلاً ، ومع ذلك لا يتخلى عن الرحمة تماماً ، ولكنه يجعلها فى المرتبة الثانية .

++++ وأما الله -- الذى ليس له مثيل -- فإنه هو وحده الكلى الحكمة ، لذلك فإنه يقدر على الجمع بين العدل والرحمة ، كاملتين ، معاً ، فلا رحمته تسقط عدله ، ولا عدله يسقط رحمته .
++++ ولذلك فإنه يصنع تدابيراً ، على مستوى يفوق العقول ، للجمع بين العدل والرحمة معاً .

+++ فالحكم بطرد آدم ، كان عادلا ورحيماً معاً ، إذ أنه أعطاه الوعد بالخلاص ، فى نفس اللحظة .عندما قال له أن نسل المرأة سيسحق رأس الحية . ++ فإنه يضرب ويعصب معاً ، يضرب بالحق ويعصب بالرحمة ، معاً ، وبلا تعارض .


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2008)

11helena قال:


> الله محبة ؟ لكنه شديد العقاب *لمادا يعدبكم* ادن و هل تعتقد أن المحبة أكثر من الود ؟


 

*الله محبة *
*وبهذا عـرفناه*
*وبالحق قد أحببناه*
*هو أبونا ولـيس سواه*
*يملأ قلوبنا وُنسر بسُكناه *
*أن يعذب أولاده ليس ُمشتهاه*
*أنظر وتمتع بنظرات محبة عيناه*


*متى يُقلع الناس *
*عن تصور الله أنه عدو يريد عذابنا*​


----------

